# Wer macht den so was ... Waschbär ??



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Einen wunderschönen guten Morgen, so fängt der Tag ja gut an. Wie jeden Morgen, mache ich mit unseren Hunden meine Gartenrunde, bei 5000m2 dauert das schon. Gehe vorrhin raus, liegt gleich vorm Haus ein angefressener __ Goldfisch, auch noch einer von den großen Fischen . Gehe nach unten zum Teich liegt im Wasser noch einer, auch von den großen. Die Hunde sind schnüffelnd durch den ganzen Garten gerannt. Wars der Waschbär???? Wir haben Waschbären.... heute abend wird die Falle aufgestellt


----------



## mitch (5. Mai 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> ... heute abend wird die Falle aufgestellt


 .. und dann?


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Lebendfalle  und dann bringen wir ihn in den Wald am See..... wo er hingehört.


----------



## wander-falke (5. Mai 2017)

mitch schrieb:


> .. und dann?



Auch wenn ich wieder schelte bekomme, .....
Muss man in unserer Wegwerfgesellschaft jeden "Rohstoff" wegwerfen, nachdem er zunächst als Plage identifiziert und mit der Flinte geschoßen wurde,  nur weil er nicht ins kulturelle Konzept passt?

Also, => aufessen


Waschbärbraten 





Zutaten für Portionen 1 Zwiebel
1 l Essig
1 Selleriescheibe
500 g Suppenknochen
800 g Bärenfleisch
2 EL Paniermehl
1 Petersilienwurzel
1 Karotte
10 Schwarze Pfefferkörner
4 EL Schweineschmalz
1 EL Mehl
1 Ei
6 Lorbeerblätter
20 Wachholderbeeren


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Zubereitung: Für die Marinade Essig mit Zwiebelscheiben und Gewürzen aufkochen.
Gewaschenes Fleisch in ein Porzellan- oder Keramikgefäss legen, mit der heissen Marinade übergiessen und drei Tage kühlstellen. Mehrmals wenden.
Fleisch aus der Marinade nehmen und in einen Bräter legen. Zerkleinertes Gemüse in etwas Schmalz anbraten und darüberfüllen.
Die gewaschenen Suppenknochen mit Wasser und Marinade (zu gleichen Teilen) auskochen, abseihen und die Brühe über das Fleisch giessen.
Zugedeckt auf kleiner Flamme 5 bis 6 Stunden dünsten. Verdampfte Flüssigkeit mit Wasser und Marinade ergänzen.
Das abgekühlte Fleisch in Scheiben schneiden, in Mehl, verquirltem Ei und Paniermehl wenden und im restlichen Schweineschmalz wie Schnitzel braten.
Dazu serviert man mariniertes Gemüse oder eingelegte Früchte.

Waschbär schmeckt wie Braunbär!

Bon Apettit
_Quelle: https://www.jagderleben.de/pirschforumarchiv/board_entry.php?id=44542&


_


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Und was machen wir Vegetarier mit dem possierlichen Raubtier? (rein hypothetische Frage, bei uns hier oben im Norden gibt es – glaube ich – noch gar keine Waschbären. Oder?)


----------



## wander-falke (5. Mai 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Und was machen wir Vegetarier


... eine Fellmütze


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Super Idee  werde ich heute abend gleich meinem Mann erzählen...... mal sehen was er sagt.


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Und Nr. 3 Fisch liegt da... ich flipp gleich richtig aus  was ist das heute für ein Tag


----------



## Wetterleuchten (5. Mai 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Und was machen wir Vegetarier mit dem possierlichen Raubtier? (rein hypothetische Frage, bei uns hier oben im Norden gibt es – glaube ich – noch gar keine Waschbären. Oder?)


Auskämmen und die Haare verstricken  Mit Hund geht das, mit Waschbär vielleicht auch. Aber ob der Waschbär da mitmacht


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Und Nr. 3 Fisch liegt da... ich flipp gleich richtig aus  was ist das heute für ein Tag



*tröst*



> Auskämmen und die Haare verstricken. Mit Hund geht das, mit Waschbär vielleicht auch. Aber ob der Waschbär da mitmacht.



Puh, das habe ich gerade mit meinem Katzenrudel durchexerziert, Winterunterwolle ausgekämmt. Die Fellbündelchen habe ich für den Vogelnesterbau nach draußen gelegt. Aber Waschbären kämmen – das klingt nach Blessuren!


----------



## pema (5. Mai 2017)

wander-falke schrieb:


> Waschbär schmeckt wie Braunbär!


Jetzt komme ich aber ins Grübeln...selber schon probiert?
Petra

Also ich esse meine Braunbären am liebsten direkt vom Grill


----------



## domserv (5. Mai 2017)

Ist denn der Waschbär jetzt schon eindeutig als Fischkiller identifiziert worden?


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

So wielange ist es her, 34 Minuten, gehe nach hinten, schon wieder einer der großen Nr. 4. setze mich jetzt mit der Flinte hin, das kann doch nicht wahr sein...


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Das würde mich jetzt aber auch mal interessieren. Nimm eine Kamera mit! Und wenn’s wirklich ein Waschbär ist, kannst Du ihn vielleicht mit einem gezielten Wasserstrahl verjagen?


----------



## domserv (5. Mai 2017)

Sind die Waschbären nicht nachaktiv?


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Keine Ahnung, aber innerhalb von einer halben Stunde 2 Fische ich glaubs nicht.


----------



## Christine (5. Mai 2017)

Kannst Du das wirklich auf den Grill legen?





_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qv9njkowoEQ_


Außerdem aufpassen: Waschbären unterliegen in fast allen Bundesländern dem Jagdrecht!
Mehr Infos: http://www.diewaschbaerenkommen.de


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Natürlich nicht. Letztes Jahr sind am Nachmittag 2 Waschbärkinder bei uns auf dem Geweg spazieren gegangen, habe schnell die Türe wieder zugemacht  sonst wären sie glatt rein gekommen. Aber wir haben hier viele Waschbären..... und unsere 4 prächtigen Goldfische... also mir reichts heute. Werde gleichmal noch eine Gartenrunde drehen und wehe dem....


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Kriese 2: Gehe runter zum Teich, __ Fischreiher verjagt.... Waschbärfalle.... Rauschfleisch weg, Falle leer  zum Glück... kein weiterer toter __ Goldfisch in Sicht


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Nochmals Foto dazu... der Weg nach hinten ist weit, und dann heißt es Rauchfleich und nicht Rauschfleich, wobei ich auf den Schreck heute schon einen Schnaps trinken könnte...


----------



## efrainhowe (5. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn das blöd ist,... ich finde Waschbären süß


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Das ist doch nicht blöd – die sind wirklich sehr süß! 

Sie richten nur (aus Menschensicht) ziemlichen Unfug an und werden halt täglich mehr. Kein Wunder, dass es da zum Zusammenstoß Waschbär/Mensch kommt. Und einige andere Tierarten leiden auch unter dem erhöhten Waschbärenaufkommen, was auf lange Sicht das größere Problem sein dürfte. Insofern ist guter Rat teuer und die Frage muss lauten, wie der Mensch mit dem Waschbärenaufkommen so verantwortungsvoll und sinnvoll wie möglich umgehen kann.


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Ist ja richtig, nur werden sie hier lzur Plage. Und noch ein Fisch. Falle ist scharf, dann muss der Waschbär eben umziehen


----------



## Tottoabs (5. Mai 2017)

Ich glaube nicht an einen Waschbären. Otter oder Nerz, wahrscheinlich Amerikanische Nerz oder Mink. Tippe ich.

Waschbären sind wohl nicht so die schwimmenden Fischjäger und das die so schnell einige große Goldfische packen können würde mich wundern


----------



## Caphalor (5. Mai 2017)

Auch wenn die Waschbären macherorts eine regelrechte Plage sind sollte man bedenken, dass Waschbären im Frühjahr ihre Jungen zur Welt bringen.
Soweit ich weiß übernimmt das Weibchen alleine die Aufzucht der Welpen.
Sollte es sich um ein Weibchen handeln und man setzt es an einem anderen Ort aus könnte es im schlimmsten Fall passieren, dass man ein paar Wochen später einen "komischen" Geruch wahrnimmt und die verendeten Jungtiere findet.
Ich denke, dass im Herbst/Winter eine Fangaktion besser angebracht ist. Bringt zwar den Goldfischen recht wenig aber wäre evtl. die bessere Wahl.
Nebenbei ist mir aufgefallen, dass hier im Forum oft dieser  Smiley verwendet wird, obwohl wahrscheinlich dieser  gemeint ist.
Der Finger macht den Unterschied
LG Dennis


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

Hast ja auch Recht. aber man macht und tut, kümmert sich und dann so ein Verlust..... tut auch mal weh.


----------



## GabiundBernd (5. Mai 2017)

ok habe gerade gelesen... Mottenkugeln helfen auch....


----------



## koile (5. Mai 2017)

@GabiundBernd, waren bei den anderen Fischen auch nur der Kopf abgebissen ?
Wenn ja , dan ist es er ein Otter oder ein Nerz bzw.  ein Mink.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (5. Mai 2017)

Ist das so? Und wie beißen Waschbären zu? Das finde ich ja wirklich interessant!


----------



## koile (5. Mai 2017)

Otter , fressen gerne nur den Kopf, wogegen der Waschbär ein alles fresser ist ,und den ganzen Fisch vertilgen würde,


----------



## Caphalor (5. Mai 2017)

Wenn ich mir die Fraßspuren so anschaue könnte es auch Gollum sein.
Sorry, das musste gerade sein.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2017)

He Gerd!
Nerze fressen den ganzen Fisch, verweise auf mein Erlebnis 2015;https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/der-mit-dem-mink-tanzt.43956/


----------



## koile (5. Mai 2017)

Hallo Ron, ich gebe Dir schon Recht ,aber ich habe auch vom Otter geschrieben, den wen sie ein großes
Angebot an Fisch haben , fressen sie nur das beste, und das ist für den Otter der Kopf.


----------



## samorai (5. Mai 2017)

Ja aber mit OTTER sind  meine Erfahrung so "dürftig", bzw. gleich 0.


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Mai 2017)

Wenn es ein Otter war und du keine weiteren großen Gewässer in der Nähe hast wird der Morgen wohl schon nicht mehr da sein.


----------



## koile (6. Mai 2017)

Lebendfalle  und dann bringen wir ihn in den Wald am See..... wo er hingehört.



So wie das hier lese ,ist ein größeres Gewässer in der Nähe.

Und es gibt mehr Otter als wir Denken, denn unsere Gewässer werden immer Sauberer (so das auch wieder
Forellen, und  sogar der Lachs zurück ist ).


----------



## GabiundBernd (6. Mai 2017)

Guten Morgen, die gute Nachricht kein weiterer toter Fisch, die schlechte Nachricht, nix in der Falle. Also abwarten.
Gewässer haben wir hier viele. Auch Fischotter..... es gibt sogar ein Straßenschild.... Achtung Fischotter überqueren die Straße


----------



## koile (6. Mai 2017)

GabiundBernd schrieb:


> Guten Morgen, die gute Nachricht kein weiterer toter Fisch, die schlechte Nachricht, nix in der Falle. Also abwarten.
> Gewässer haben wir hier viele. Auch Fischotter..... es gibt sogar ein Straßenschild.... Achtung Fischotter überqueren die Straße




Und somit ist für  mich meine Vermutung bestätigt.


----------



## domserv (7. Mai 2017)

Der Waschbär steht auf der EU Liste der zu bekämpfenden invasiver Arten.


----------



## Christine (7. Mai 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Der Waschbär steht auf der EU Liste der zu bekämpfenden invasiver Arten.


Das ist aber kein Freifahrtsschein, er unterliegt trotzdem fast überall dem Jagdrecht - und das ist nicht, das Recht zu Jagen, sondern das sind die Gesetze, die das Jagdrecht regeln.


----------



## GabiundBernd (7. Mai 2017)

Bis jetzt nix gefunden, nix gesehen nix gefangen.... aber dem Nachbarn fehlen 5 Hühner


----------



## Kathrinvdm (7. Mai 2017)

Au weia – gleich fünf? Da muss aber einer eine große Familie satt bekommen …


----------



## GabiundBernd (7. Mai 2017)

ja merkwürdig, der Fuchs macht die Hühner meist nur tot, aber wen alles fehlt ??? Wobei ich nic ht glaube das das mit unseren Fischen was zu tun hat.


----------



## laolamia (7. Mai 2017)

eigentlich macht der marder nur tod und der fuchs nimmt mit um seine jungen zu fuettern...5 auf einmal ist selten, bei mir kam er jeden tag und holte immer nur eins


----------



## samorai (7. Mai 2017)

Ich tippe auch auf Marder oder Marderhund .


----------



## Anja W. (8. Mai 2017)

Also damals in Bad Segeberg hat der Marder Nachbars Hühnerstall ausgeräumt. 2 Hühner fehlten ganz und 2 lagen zerflückt auf der Wiese vor dem Stall. Ein Marder lebte unterm Dach. Er hat fast lebende Vögel angeschleppt und dort freigelassen, damit die Jungen das Jagen lernen.


----------



## hessi (8. Mai 2017)

Wir haben auch Füchse und Waschbären im Garten, aber eigentlich nur Nachts.
Hab eine Wildkamera aufgestellt und den Waschbär nur beim trinken am Teich fotografiert, solch abgebissene Goldfische hatte ich noch nie.


----------



## slavina (8. Mai 2017)

Bei uns lag auch mal ein __ Goldfisch mit abgebissenem Kopf am Rand. Das war aber eindeutig ein Marder .Und leider ist das kein Einzelfall geblieben .


----------



## domserv (8. Mai 2017)

Christine schrieb:


> Das ist aber kein Freifahrtsschein, er unterliegt trotzdem fast überall dem Jagdrecht - und das ist nicht, das Recht zu Jagen, sondern das sind die Gesetze, die das Jagdrecht regeln.



Ja ich weiß. Das ist aber dann doch ein Widerspruch. Wie kann ein Tier dem Jagdrecht unterliegen und gleichzeitig auf der Liste der invasiven Arten sein, die es gilt möglichst ganz aus unserer Natur zu entfernen, weil sie "mit ihrer Ausbreitung Lebensräume, Arten oder Ökosysteme beeinträchtigen und daher der biologischen Vielefalt schaden können".

Gruß
Jimi

P.S. Auch wenn die aus menschlicher Sicht "süß" aussehen, so richten sie doch in der Natur erheblichen Schaden an.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (8. Mai 2017)

Ja, Du hast natürlich recht – unsere Fauna war einfach nicht auf noch einen Jäger dieser Größe eingerichtet. Vor allem nicht in den Mengen, in denen der Waschbär mancherorts vorkommt.


----------



## domserv (8. Mai 2017)

Um nochmal zum Ursprung des Threades zu kommen. Waschbären sind dämerungs- und nachaktive Tiere. Das die am Tag mehrmals am Teich Fische räubern glaube ich nicht. Ich denke, dass hier ein anderer Räuber unterwegs ist.


----------



## hessi (8. Mai 2017)

Am besten mal ne Wildkamera aufstellen und auf Videofunktion stellen,dann sieht man den Übeltäter.
Hab mit der Kamera schon schöne Szenen eingefangen,zum Beispiel Futterkampf Eichhörnchen gegen Krähe.
Die Kameras sind nicht allzu teuer und sind regelmäßig bei Norma oder Aldi zu haben.


----------



## Christine (8. Mai 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Das ist aber dann doch ein Widerspruch


Nein, das ist kein Widerspruch. Das soll dafür sorgen, dass nur Leute diese Tiere töten, die qualifiziert sind und über die entsprechenden Mittel und Möglichkeiten verfügen, die nicht wahllos töten, sondern z.B. Setzzeiten beachten, so das nicht irgendwo mutterlose Junge elend verhungern. Es hat (meistens) alles einen Sinn.


----------



## domserv (8. Mai 2017)

Ja aber ich darf doch eh nicht ein Tier wahllos töten. Tierschutzgesetz. Ziel der EU Verordnung ist, die Tiere und Pflanzen möglichst komplett aus der Natur zu entfernen. So wie das Jagdrecht auf Waschbären angewendet wird (keine Kritik) führt das nicht zu einer Verminderung der Waschbärenpopulation. Deshalb glaube ich doch, dass das ein Widerspruch ist.


----------



## Wetterleuchten (8. Mai 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Ziel der EU Verordnung ist, die Tiere und Pflanzen möglichst komplett aus der Natur zu entfernen. So wie das Jagdrecht auf Waschbären angewendet wird (keine Kritik) führt das nicht zu einer Verminderung der Waschbärenpopulation


Tiere oder Pflanzen "komplett zu entfernen" ist illusorisch. Außerdem richten __ invasive Arten nicht überall unersetzliche Schäden an. Deswegen gibt es sog. Managementpläne, nach denen u.a. differenziert werden kann, wo welche Art mit welchem Aufwand (der ja teilweise immens ist) zurückgedrängt werden soll bzw. werden kann. Das sieht in sensiblen FFH-Gebieten, wo Waschbären eine direkte Gefahr für die Zielarten sind, womöglich ganz anders aus, als in einem "Allerweltswald". der mit einer geringen Waschbärpopulation vielleicht klar kommt.
Aus (vermeintlicher) Notwehr einfach um sich zu ballern, ist auf jeden Fall Tierquälerei, uU auch Wilderei.


----------



## dizzzi (8. Mai 2017)

Und, schon eine Aufnahme mit der Wildkamera gemacht?


----------



## domserv (9. Mai 2017)

Wetterleuchten schrieb:


> Tiere oder Pflanzen "komplett zu entfernen" ist illusorisch. Außerdem richten __ invasive Arten nicht überall unersetzliche Schäden an. Deswegen gibt es sog. Managementpläne, nach denen u.a. differenziert werden kann, wo welche Art mit welchem Aufwand (der ja teilweise immens ist) zurückgedrängt werden soll bzw. werden kann. Das sieht in sensiblen FFH-Gebieten, wo Waschbären eine direkte Gefahr für die Zielarten sind, womöglich ganz anders aus, als in einem "Allerweltswald". der mit einer geringen Waschbärpopulation vielleicht klar kommt.
> Aus (vermeintlicher) Notwehr einfach um sich zu ballern, ist auf jeden Fall Tierquälerei, uU auch Wilderei.



Wer schreibt den was von rumballern?

Mich wundert nur wie unterschiedlich mit dem Thema invasive Arten umgegangen wird.

Beim __ Blaubandbärbling wird hier ein großes Drama gemacht. Auf keinen Fall! Du darfst keinen besitzen! usw.
Bei den Wasserhyazynthen ist jeder relaxt, es intressiert keinen.
Den Waschbären finden man süß.

Gruß
Jimi


----------



## laolamia (9. Mai 2017)

wasserhyazynthen sind nach dem ertsen frost weg.... sonst hast du aber recht....arten die "ach so suess" sind haben es leichte als der "boese wolf"
in der zwickmuehle sind die meisten wenn der ach so suesse waschbaer oder mink die ach so suessen küken frisst


----------



## Wetterleuchten (9. Mai 2017)

domserv schrieb:


> Wer schreibt den was von rumballern?


Sorry Jimi, das bezog sich auf einen Beitrag, der inzwischen wieder verschwunden ist, nicht mehr auf deinen. Ist immer doof, wenn man in der Mittagspausenhektik schnell ein posting zusammenzimmert  
Bei meiner Argumentation ging es aber jetzt nicht um "ach wie süß .. ", sondern schon um handfeste Argumente. Da wäre einerseits der schon das von Christine erwähnte Tierschutz-Argument: invasiv hin oder her, sie elendig verrecken lassen oder nach persönlichem Gutdünken abschießen soll man sie nicht dürfen. Auch wenn's widersprüchlich klingen mag, es wäre schlicht unethisch, grausam und willkürlich.
Dann ist es tatsächlich so, dass eine gebietsfremde Art die als invasiv bewertet wird, nicht zwangsläufig in jedem Gebiet, wo sie "nicht hingehört" "ausgerottet gehört". geschweige denn kann. Ein ganz gutes Beispiel, wenn auch aus dem Pflanzenreich, ist die Kartoffelrose. Die wuchert zwischen Niedersachsen und Südskandinavien ganze Küstenabschnitte zu, verdrängt dabei die heimische Bibernellrose, ist aber sehr schwer zu bekämpfen, mancherorts ist die Bekämpfung gar sinnlos, weil die Schäden am sensiblen Dünenbereich weit größer wären als der Nutzen.Während in meiner Gegend (Nordschwarzwald) die gleiche Pflanze völlig umproblematisch und harmlos als Straßenrand- oder Heckengehölz  vor sich hinwächst und wenn man mal ein paar unkontaminierte Blüten braucht, muss man sich die Hacken ablaufen.  Man muss halt auch abwägen, selbst wenn man "die Plage" schon hat.
Von daher finde ich persönlich Handels- und Halteverbote im Sinne von Prävention und Schadensbegrenzung sinnvoll, wenn sie denn auch konsequent und rechtzeitig durchgesetzt würden.


----------



## teichpendium8 (9. Mai 2017)

Naja, dann müssen vorbeugende Maßnahmen getroffen werden, nicht nur von dir sondern von allen im Dorf/ Stadtteil.


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2017)

Ganz interessant hier..... bis jetzt nix neues. zum Aufstellen der Kamer hatten wir noch keine Zeit. Haben aber am Sonntag Nachmittag, bei viel Bewegung im Garten, wir haben den Geburtstag meiner Tochter gefeiert und die Enkelkinder 5  , hatten richtig Krach gemacht, was schwarzes über den Zaun klettern..springen sehen. Die Hunde hinterher... aber nix mehr gesehen. Meine Frage war ja auch .... wer macht sowas. ?? Damit man mal wüßte.... was lebt den so im Umfeld.


----------



## domserv (10. Mai 2017)

Weil wir es hier gerade zum Thema Waschbär hatten. Meldung von heute

http://hessenschau.de/gesellschaft/dem-waschbaeren-geht-es-an-den-kragen,waschbaeren-100.html


----------



## Mike44 (10. Mai 2017)

Hallo,
das mit der Lebendfalle ist riskant:
http://schutz-der-waschbaeren.de/fragenundantworten/darf-ich-einen-waschbaer-mit-der-falle-fangen/
Ausserdem, zumindest war das mit dem Amerikanischen Sumpfkrebs, und anderen invasiven Krustentierchen, so, das du dich mit lebend fangen und in geeigneter Entfernung wieder aussetzen, zweifach strafbar machst, falls jemand dir übel will und es meldet.
Zum einen durch unerlaubtes einfangen, und zum zweiten dadurch das du eine invasive Art in die Wildnis entlässt, ich weiß, das ist etwas paradox, ist aber nunmal so, wenn du, unerlaubt oder nicht, eine invasieve Art eingefangen hast, darfst du sie nicht wieder freilassen. Natürlich darfst du auch kein WIldtier zuhause als Haustier halten, oder es dann töten.... .
Alles in allem währe ich froh das die Falle leer geblieben ist. Ausserdem kannst du ja nicht sicher sein das ein Waschbär reingeht, kann auch ein Wisel, Otter, Nerz oder Nachbars Miezekatze sein.
Aber mal zur technischen Hilfe, wie wär denn diese Idee:
http://www.gartenteich-ratgeber.com/schnellehilfe/waschbaeren.html
Das sollte, je nach höhe auch gegen Marder und co. helfen.


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2017)

Ja danke für den Link.... da ich die Tage keine weiteren Schäden hatte, denke ich, er hat oder das Tier. ??? sich eine andere Futterquele gesucht


----------



## GabiundBernd (10. Mai 2017)

Quelle natürlich


----------



## dizzzi (10. Mai 2017)

Mike44 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> das mit der Lebendfalle ist riskant:
> http://schutz-der-waschbaeren.de/fragenundantworten/darf-ich-einen-waschbaer-mit-der-falle-fangen/
> Ausserdem, zumindest war das mit dem Amerikanischen Sumpfkrebs, und anderen invasiven Krustentierchen, so, das du dich mit lebend fangen und in geeigneter Entfernung wieder aussetzen, zweifach strafbar machst, falls jemand dir übel will und es meldet.
> ...


So viel zum Thema, Gesetze die kein Mensch, wie ich bei einem anderen Thread schon mal erwähnte, versteht.
Wenn ein kleiner __ Wels mir beim Angeln an den Haken springt in der Erft, bin ich verpflichtet den rauszuziehen. Weil der gehört da nicht hin. Wieso ist das beim Waschbär anders. Der gehört hier auch nicht hin.

Petri heil und Weidmann heil sag ich da nur.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (10. Mai 2017)

Na ja: Hast Du einen Angelschein, darfst Du angeln*. Hast Du einen Jagdschein, darfst Du jagen*. Hast Du keins von beidem, darfst Du keins von beidem.

*Natürlich immer schön im Rahmen dessen, was man mit diesen Lizenzen eben so fangen/jagen darf.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2017)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> Na ja: Hast Du einen Angelschein, darfst Du angeln*. Hast Du einen Jagdschein, darfst Du jagen*. Hast Du keins von beidem, darfst Du keins von beidem.
> 
> *Natürlich immer schön im Rahmen dessen, was man mit diesen Lizenzen eben so fangen/jagen darf.


Richtig. Wer einen Angelschein hat darf angeln, und wer einen Jagdschein darf jagen. Und wer beide Scheine hat darf angeln und jagen.
Ich sag nur. Gelbwa genschildkröte, __ Sonnenbarsche, Goldfische haben in unseren Gewässern nichts zu suchen. Falsch verstandene Tierliebe. Und genauso verhält es sich mit dem Waschbär.
Möchte gerne mal die hören, die jetzt die Tierchen ach so süß finden, wenn Familie Waschbär sich im Dachgeschoss des Hauses gemütlich gemacht haben und da mal aufräumen und Abends die Mülltonnen umkrempeln.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (11. Mai 2017)

Ich sage nichts gegen das Jagen von Waschbären, da wo es angezeigt ist. Nur sollen es eben für mein Dafürhalten die Menschen machen, die den entsprechenden Jagdschein haben. Ich kenne eine schlimme Geschichte von einem Privatmann, der die Tötung eines Waschbären, der sich bei ihm eingenistet hat, selber in die Hand nehmen wollte. Er hat versucht, ihn in einem Regenfass zu ertränken, was wegen der verzweifelten Gegenwehr des Tiers in Todesangst nicht gelang. Dann hat er ihn dilettantisch erdrosselt. Ich wusste nicht, ob ich zuerst weinen oder mich übergeben muss, als ich diese entsetzliche Geschichte hörte. Das ist grausame Tierquälerei, die dabei rauskommt, wenn ein Nichtkundiger versucht, ein Tier zu töten. Deswegen: Überlasst das Jagen der invasiven Tierarten, die zum Abschuss freigegeben sind, den Fachleuten!

Ganz davon abgesehen finde ich Waschbären trotzdem possierlich und süß – diese Empfindung kann aber ohne weiteres mit der Einsicht einher gehen, dass die Tiere sich nicht unkontrolliert im ganzen Land verbreiten dürfen. Emotionalität kann problemlos mit gesundem Menschenverstand und einer Einsicht in sachliche Notwendigkeiten gepaart sein. Deswegen wehre ich mich dagegen, hier eine Front zwischen zwei scheinbar unvereinbaren Positionen aufzuziehen, wo gar keine ist.


----------



## dizzzi (11. Mai 2017)

Bin absolut deiner Meinung. Ohne Schein geht gar nicht.


----------



## Christine (11. Mai 2017)

Da sich die Disskussion im Kreis dreht und mit dem Ursprungsthema auch nichts mehr zu tun hat - closed -


----------

